# ? Modifiers 24 25



## kbarron (Apr 13, 2009)

Pt came in 3/2 had lesion removed. Came back 3/11 to have discussion of multiple AK w/rx for topical cream, LBP w/otc ibupropen, low HDL w/rx niacin. A physicial was also done at this visit. Sutures were not removed at this visit. Is it appropriate to use 24 on both 99214 and 99396, or 24 on the 214 and 25 on the 396. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## dmaec (Apr 13, 2009)

first, I guess I'd be pretty leery about coding a physical AND a level 4 E/M! however, IF documenetation supports both services (if they stand alone on documentation)... You'd need a .24.25 modifier on the 99214 - and a .24 modifier on the preventive code.  (at least that's the way I'd append the modifiers).

i am curious on the documentation though, especially given the fact that they were in a few days before for lesion removal (I would have assumed the AK was reviewed then as well)  but then again, I know what happens when one "assumes"


----------



## mad_one80 (Apr 14, 2009)

I AGREE... I would only code either the 99214 -24,-25 or 99396-24 UNLESS documentation can support the e/m as a separate/additional service.


----------

